# How to use .ISO and .BIN files



## Johnno_86 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a .ISO file, it is 734mb, i cannot burn it onto a cd because it is too large. What do i do? is this common?


----------



## 2ply (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm guessing(hoping?) this is a legal copy in ISO format, and is not illegal.

You could open up the ISO using ISOBuster(google it), or, more easily, get Alcohol 120% and mount it on a virtual drive. Basically, from memory, all you have to do is open up A120%, go File->Open? and it adds it to the large box in the center. Right click on the ISO and click 'Mount on virtual drive' or something similar.

That should work, post if it doesn't and I'll get back to you when I get home.


----------



## omikasigi (Mar 18, 2005)

You can try using Nero. It's got support for ISO and BIN if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## captainmazuki (Mar 14, 2005)

InCd, virtualcd or any other virtual drive program can be used to mount the image and run the game like a cd that is if you don't want to install the full program like nero


----------



## __bA!N__ (Mar 22, 2005)

Daemontools is also a very easy low-profile and SMALL program...


----------



## ZipCrash (Mar 24, 2005)

Personally I don't care for Daemon Tools. You should be able to burn that on to any 700MB CD given you burn it in image burning mode and not just simply copy the ISO to your CD-R. I use Alcohol 120%, very easy program to use. You just right click on the virtual drive it creates when you first launch the app and click on Mount Image and point to the image file. 

As far as bins go, you'll need the cue to go along with it and when you burn as an image you just point it to the cue.

If you tell us what program and what version you are using we could probably provide step by step instructions for you, if you need it.


----------



## captainmazuki (Mar 14, 2005)

nero has an overburning option that you can select although it isn't always supported by the cd-r/rw but you might try that


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm somewhat confused, to my understanding, a .ISO file is an exact copy of a CD. Was this a download? perhaps it was corrupted?


----------



## seano (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have the .cue file to go with the .bin file just give the .cue file to Nero, Alcohol 120% or any burning program (or virtual CD manager, such as Alcohol 120% or Daemon tools) and it should burn it without problems (select a slow speed to make it more reliable)
I have seen CD images go up to 800MB so 734MB sounds quite reasonable. If it is a game then it is more likely to go >700MB.
BTW, when you burn the CD the size will stay below 700MB if you check it in windows exporer in the CD drive. I presume that the reason CD images are above their "real" size is because of the way windows stores read/write data compared to the read data on a CD.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As seano says, ISO files over 700mb will work. I've burnt ISOs up to 800mb using Nero 6 without having to overburn.

I found this answer at http://forums.3ivx.com
"Ignore the size. A 700mb CD contains more than 2 billion (2GB) physical bits; Most are used for basic modulation and error correction that prevents the slightest scratch or piece of dust from making the data unreadable. This leaves ~800 MB of logical bits available. Normal data discs use an a additional layer of error correction across 2k blocks of data, leaving 2048/2352 * 803mb = 700MB of space usable to you. VCDs, Playstation discs, etc have their own error resistance built in to their data files and don't use the standard 2048/2352 ECC. Thus they fit 800mb of data, and an image might be 800mb."

By the way, there's a small program called Cueator that creates .cue files which you need to burn an ISO.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

in order for me to help you in this situation. i must know is this a legally obtained copy of the software or was it downloaded off some site or other source? if this was not a legally obtained copy this thread i am affraid will get reported and it will get shut down. if however it is a legal copy [which IMO i don't see the need for if it IS legal you already have the CD so why not use the CD. unless you have audio cd you would rather listen to while playing game i can see that] if this is indeed a legal copy... which unfortunately i cannot verify that and will have to take your word on it however you send it, i will inform you several ways of using the .iso, if it is not legal i will not thanks and hope you find the answers you lookign for.


----------

